# Fly Fishing for Mullet?



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

I am new to fly fishing and I am trying to catch something on my fly rod that is big! I know a red would be a great fight but I can't seem to find them. I do know a place that has big mullets but I can seem to get them to eat. Does anyone have any advice on how to get these guys to eat?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mullet eat mostly vegetation.Don't waste your time.

Get Troutsupport.com and stay on the redfish. It will happen for you.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have caught them in the surf on small clousers with a lot of flash. They do put up quite a fight about like a carp. The mullet here along the Texas Gulf coast are not any good to eat, they have a muddy taste kinda like a yellow catfish (mud cat). It has something to do with the type of algae we have here but I am not 100% sure on this. I know they eat them on the eastern gulf side and the Atlantic and they say they are good.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

they call em the TX bonefish for a reason but good luck getting one to eat a fly. Ive only seen one or two mullets eat a fly. Jeremy Chavez had a customer of his feed a mullet yesterday.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I've seen one eat a redfish crack a couple years back, and a buddy caught one last year, but that's pretty much it for mullet.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Are you fishing from a boat, kayak, or just wading? There are plenty of places to catch reds on fly. I'll be happy to help. Just let me know your circumstances.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Keep looking for reds. The bays are polluted with them, especially this time of year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

armyguy said:


> ... Does anyone have any advice on how to get these guys to eat?


I know of some guys that "trained" them to eat bread...plain old white bread...and then tied up some bread flies and caught them. They are pretty good tasting in Florida...but not here.


----------



## ghbyram (Oct 27, 2006)

This is blowing my mind. Never would have thought a mullet would take a fly.


----------



## SurfRunners (Oct 3, 2016)

I think there are people that target mullet in the bayous in the Houston area. I would think you go about it much like fly fishing for carp, but I don't know. I would, however, keep going for the reds. I imagine they are probably much easier to catch anyway.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ghbyram said:


> This is blowing my mind. Never would have thought a mullet would take a fly.


Actually ghbyram, I make it a point to catch different kinds of fish on the fly...and as yet, haven't found one that won't eventually take a fly that will "match the hatch", i.e. what they are eating.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

If you Google it, you'll find some people catching mullet on fly. I haven't looked in a while, but seem to recall they use an algae-type fly similar to what's used for milkfish. It would be fun to have a six-weight rigged up with a fly like that for those days when you can find big rafts of mullet.

Extra credit points to the first 2Cooler to catch one!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Milkfish...now that's an interesting fish especially to catch on the fly. Tremendous fighters I've heard when you get an adult on the line. I've only hooked little ones but would like to get an adult.

In the Kiribati Islands, they are prolific and look much like mullet. The natives raise them in ponds for food. I've tried them and they are excellent eating from the ponds. Will be returning there soon and make some effort to get an adult milkfish on the fly...and maybe earn some of those credit points.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

armyguy said:


> I am new to fly fishing and I am trying to catch something on my fly rod that is big! I know a red would be a great fight but I can't seem to find them. I do know a place that has big mullets but I can seem to get them to eat. Does anyone have any advice on how to get these guys to eat?


throw a big sharp treble hook at them and strip very, very quickly.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Throw an egg fly in the middle of a school. You'll catch mullet.

Brandon


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

dry fly on floating line, put piece of wet bread ball on the fly or a small cricket hook and cast it ahead of the mullet. The bread will begin to feather a bit and the mullet should start to nibble on it. Good luck


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i think he wants to catch them on a fly, not with bait.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Brandon, what egg fly? Salmon egg? Picture?


----------

